# DVAGA--March 2010 Meeting (3/6/10)



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Our next club meeting is set for 1pm on 3/6/2010. I'll be hosting the meeting at my place. Am thinking we can have a plant swap so bring your cuttings. I also recently set up an emersed tank for crypts so thought we could discuss that (possibly pot up a few new ones if anyone has any extra's to bring).

I'll send out an email w/ the address and directions to those on our mailing list. If you're in the area and aren't on the DVAGA mailing list send me a PM and I'll send you the address.

You can also check out our website: www.DVAGA.com

Hope to see you there!

-Roy


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

See you there!

jB


----------



## DMtankd (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm out of town this weekend, but I've been meaning to get involved with a local club since I got into planted tanks a few months ago. I'm getting married in a few months so pretty much every free second is accounted for, but I'd love to make it out for the next meeting if I can. Roy, I just sent you and email - if you add me to the mailing list and let me know when you're planning to meet next, maybe I can sneak away.

Dan


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

DMtankd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm out of town this weekend, but I've been meaning to get involved with a local club since I got into planted tanks a few months ago. I'm getting married in a few months so pretty much every free second is accounted for, but I'd love to make it out for the next meeting if I can. Roy, I just sent you and email - if you add me to the mailing list and let me know when you're planning to meet next, maybe I can sneak away.
> 
> Dan


Hey Dan--glad you're interested in the club! I'll add you to the mailing list and keep you in the loop for our future events.

-Roy


----------

